
Make your screen touch sensitive (sort of) - EvilDavid75
https://sidleeparis.github.io/knock/#sidlee
======
EvilDavid75
Demo video right here:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2251898/SidLee_Knock.m4v](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2251898/SidLee_Knock.m4v)

Only works on Chrome and Firefox (uses getUserMedia), should only be used on
non touch devices.

It analyses the translation of the image of your webcam to detect if your
screen has moved.

Best usage conditions:

\- laptop with webcam on top

\- laptop on a flat table (not on your laps)

\- decent luminosity

\- make sure you're not sitting before a monochrome background

